# How many blastocysts can we transfer 2 or 3?



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello ladies
I am due to have a blastocyst transfer on Friday. I know that being over 40 I can have 3 embryos put back in. Is it the same for blastocysts?
I look forward to your prompt reply as I want to know what my rights are before I meet the embryologist.
Many thanks
F19 xx


----------



## LucyPie (Nov 29, 2010)

We could have had 3 blastocysts transferred back if we wanted but decided on 2 and I'm now expecting twins. Having triplets would scare me to death. Be guided by the embryologists on the quality of the blastos.
I was down in Bristol.
Good luck.


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Legally you are allowed 3, although the clinic I've been using, the Lister, only recommend 3 for a day 2 or 3 transfer.  I've been to day 5 on all my cycles and have categorically been told that they only recommend 2 at that stage as the chances of implantation are so much higher.  A friend of mine had 2 blasts transferred, one split, and she's ended up with triplets... all are well but born at only 26 weeks and put my friend in a lot of danger medically, and a lot of stress emotionally.  It's a v individual decision but personally I would have two transferred and freeze any left over (if you're lucky enough to have some left over).

Best of luck.


----------



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you all for your advice. In the end we went for three as we had 1 morula, 1 very early blastocyst and one so so blastocyst (3BB) and transfer was on day 6 anyway. So here is to hoping for a little miracle   
xx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Well done Flower, getting your precious cargo on board... I would've gone for all three as well.  Sending lots of      and sticky vibes for your 2ww.


----------

